# How to Build A Shooting House



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I know it don't match up to the 1 w/ the fireplace and all that was posted on here...but it's purty cool never-the-less<H1 style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><SPAN style="COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'">How to make a Deer Stand</H1><H1 style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><SPAN style="COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'">








<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'">Start with a small to medium size camping trailer<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'"> </H1><DIV class=MsoNormal style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'"><HR align=center width="100%" SIZE=2></DIV><P class=MsoNormal style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'">








<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'">Pull it out to a likely looking area<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'"> <DIV class=MsoNormal style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'"><HR align=center width="100%" SIZE=2></DIV><P class=MsoNormal style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'">








<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'">Jam some poles in the ground<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'"> <DIV class=MsoNormal style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'"><HR align=center width="100%" SIZE=2></DIV><P class=MsoNormal style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'">








<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'">Use a couple of tractors with loaders<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'"> <DIV class=MsoNormal style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'"><HR align=center width="100%" SIZE=2></DIV><P class=MsoNormal style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'">








<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'">Raise it WAY UP (and fasten it!)<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'"> <DIV class=MsoNormal style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'"><HR align=center width="100%" SIZE=2></DIV><P class=MsoNormal style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'">








<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'">Drink a beer or two and step back to admire your work<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'"> <DIV class=MsoNormal style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'"><HR align=center width="100%" SIZE=2></DIV><P class=MsoNormal style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'">








<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'">Build a deck (so you'll have a place to sit outside and drink another beer<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'"> <DIV class=MsoNormal style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'"><HR align=center width="100%" SIZE=2></DIV><P class=MsoNormal style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'">








<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'">Build some nice stairs so you don't have to go down a ladder while inebriated<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'"> <DIV class=MsoNormal style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'"><HR align=center width="100%" SIZE=2></DIV><P class=MsoNormal style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'">








<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'">Practice shooting deer with a piece of lumber<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'"> <DIV class=MsoNormal style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'"><HR align=center width="100%" SIZE=2></DIV><P class=MsoNormal style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'">








<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'">Can't live on beer alone. Don't burn down the deck though<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'">


----------



## BBob (Sep 27, 2007)

Heck Jason, what was I thinking when I told you we didn't need any help building our shooting house. :banghead You can bring all the campers on down and build away...oke BBob


----------



## Atwood (Feb 12, 2008)

LUV IT!!!


----------



## Nascar03 (Oct 1, 2007)

Damn, that is cool as hell, and I am the 1 with the fireplace.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

Jason, did yall build that or did you find those pics on the internet?? either way, Badd Asss!!!


----------



## 38bat (Nov 23, 2007)

That is bad ass! I put a fireplace in my fifth wheel.... easy to do! Sold fifth wheel but a fireplace will be in the next one!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

> *ScullsMcNasty (8/30/2008)*Jason, did yall build that or did you find those pics on the internet?? either way, Badd Asss!!!


A buddy of mine sent it to me, he got it 3rd party too.....


----------



## swampy (Aug 15, 2008)

Pretty cool shooting house, I was checking it out a few days ago myself on the website below.



http://home.windstream.net/tomf42344/


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

So when you going to build one Jason :letsdrink


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

> *murphyslaw (8/31/2008)*So when you going to build one Jason :letsdrink


Believe me Joel, I seriously considered that trailer in the 4 sale section!!!:doh:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## TGillman (Oct 19, 2007)

How did somebody get those pics from our place...? That was a top secret project...


----------

